

Matthieu Ricard shows results of recent experiments with experienced meditators - ulvund
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_30JzRGDHI#t=37m40s

======
Goladus
If you found this interesting check out the book "Destructive Emotions: A
Scientific Dialogue with the Dalai Lama"

[http://www.amazon.com/Destructive-Emotions-Scientific-
Dialog...](http://www.amazon.com/Destructive-Emotions-Scientific-Dialogue-
Dalai/dp/0553801716)

They talk about this same experiment.

~~~
binarymax
Thanks for the link! I will need to pick that up. I supremely enjoyed the
dialogues in another of his books "The Quantum and the Lotus" and this looks
very interesting indeed.

------
MaysonL
I wonder what kind of brain changes occur in programmers who spend hours/day
in flow states? Does this have anywhere near the effect of mindful meditation?

